# contracts



## Braxmar (Apr 22, 2006)

hi new to this site. i'm an experienced lot sweeper about 6 years and getting ready to start on my own i know how to bid i got a good chance of getting a few 1 hr. lots and some smaller ones to because of my work reputation i need some help with contracts thow if some one could show what the contract should look like and worded i would definitely owe you 1. my currant employer will not help me and i know he will flip when he finds out that I'm doing this on my own. but i have to work for him at the same time until i pick up more properties i am also looking for some one in the Buffalo/ Niagara area that doe's commercial land scape and snow plowing that can handle large lots 5+ acres any help with this would be greatly appreciated

thanx Braxmar


----------

